# I now have a duplicate account and cannot drive. Anyone???



## DudeBro69 (Oct 4, 2018)

Suddenly, on Friday night around 10pm (after taking a 20 minute break and closing the app), the app required me to sign in (which I knew was a bad sign) and began to treat me as though I were a new driver signing up for the first time. Of course Uber support was utterly useless and failed to even understand the problem, insisting that I had to submit a photo of my inspection sticker. So I went through the process of submitting ALL documents again through the app. Now I have a duplicate account and can't drive anyway! The app NOTIFIED me that I had a duplicate account, but gave me no way to use the old one. Of course uninstalled and reinstalled and I can't even get to the point of logging in - it just opens the app with my "new" account - but I can't drive. As of this Sunday morning Uber support has failed to even UNDERSTAND WHAT I'M TELLING THEM let alone fix it. iPhone 6 user here. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

You need to go to a Greenlight Hub. Good luck!

https://www.google.com/search?q=ube...3.69i57j0l5.9347j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

What hugo said... when Raahitya can't help, just got to the hub and Alex will take care of you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bring Donuts !


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

That happened to me sunday...The app was like " You need to take a pic to verify" ...I wondered why would they want a pic of me..I am still confused.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We have a Bouncer at the green light Hub in New Orleans


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

As stated above, hub locations https://www.uber.com/drive/springfield-ma/contact/



chris.nella2 said:


> That happened to me sunday...The app was like " You need to take a pic to verify" ...I wondered why would they want a pic of me..I am still confused.


Pic is a different thing, they do that every so often to make sure nobody else is using your account.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> As stated above, hub locations https://www.uber.com/drive/springfield-ma/contact/
> 
> Pic is a different thing, they do that every so often to make sure nobody else is using your account.


I feel as if when they ask you to verify your account with a picture is because one of your recent deliveries reported you for not looking like the guy on the picture. Happened to me the other day. Lol


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

LolIKnow said:


> I feel as if when they ask you to verify your account with a picture is because one of your recent deliveries reported you for not looking like the guy on the picture. Happened to me the other day. Lol


Could be but they also do it randomly. It happens here to me on average about every three weeks. Sometimes more, sometimes less.


----------

